# Strings Arrangement for Flamenco artist



## Garlu (Jul 6, 2021)

Hi there,

Now you can listen on all platforms an arrangement I did for, flamenco artist: Maria Toledo.
She has just released "Ranchera flamenca" which is popular mexican tunes re-arranged in flamenco style, so, it was quite a challenge. 

She is a great artist and they (producer and herself) gave me freedom to experiment with different sonorities and ways of accompany the full "sonic package". What a great experience this was! 

We did record the string quartet at the studio, with amazing friends/collaborators, with some help of some great libraries too. Here you'll find the result: 



Hope you like it! 

Vanessa G. 
"Garlu"


----------



## imusic (Jul 7, 2021)

sounds good to me ! 👌


----------



## Garlu (Jul 7, 2021)

imusic said:


> sounds good to me ! 👌


Thanks for listening!


----------



## jben (Jul 7, 2021)

A very interesting approach to "ranchera" with flamenco style and string arrangements. In addition, the strings have their own personality (which can be risky), but at the same time combine perfectly with the voice and the guitar.

I will listen to the whole album to enjoy the fusion between the styles.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 7, 2021)

Beautifully deep integrated string section! Did you get the finished recording (minus strings) and wrote the arrangement "on top"?


----------



## jonnybutter (Jul 7, 2021)

Nice job. Not easy to find your space with that vocal! Strings tucked under perfectly. Congratulations!


----------



## Garlu (Jul 7, 2021)

jben said:


> A very interesting approach to "ranchera" with flamenco style and string arrangements. In addition, the strings have their own personality (which can be risky), but at the same time combine perfectly with the voice and the guitar.
> 
> I will listen to the whole album to enjoy the fusion between the styles.


It was a great challenge!! Specially because they are really well known Mexican tunes and we tried to stay away from “the conventional”.


----------



## Garlu (Jul 7, 2021)

Saxer said:


> Beautifully deep integrated string section! Did you get the finished recording (minus strings) and wrote the arrangement "on top"?


Thank you, @Saxer !

yes, I got the rhythm section: guitars, scratch voice and Perc , and then I programmed the strings, we recorded the quartet and they recorded the final version of the voice right after it. So, pretty quick turn around!


----------



## Garlu (Jul 7, 2021)

jonnybutter said:


> Nice job. Not easy to find your space with that vocal! Strings tucked under perfectly. Congratulations!


Thanks, @jonnybutter !!


----------



## Garlu (Sep 28, 2021)

Just found out the whole album has been nominated to the Latin Grammys, as best flamenco album!!! Woot woot!!!


----------



## robcs (Sep 28, 2021)

Garlu said:


> Just found out the whole album has been nominated to the Latin Grammys, as best flamenco album!!! Woot woot!!!


¡Enhorabuena!


----------



## parapentep70 (Sep 28, 2021)

These string arrangements sound a lot in the style of Camaron (with Royal Philarmonic Orchestra). 

Congratulations! I did not notice the new post to the old thread.


----------



## jonnybutter (Sep 28, 2021)

Congratulations!!


----------



## FireGS (Sep 28, 2021)

Great! Who's the guitar player(s)?

Would love to hear the strings solo'd.


----------



## Troels Folmann (Sep 28, 2021)

Beautiful - and string section sounds larger than quartet!


----------



## darkogav (Sep 28, 2021)

sounds pretty cool.


----------



## Garlu (Sep 29, 2021)

FireGS said:


> Great! Who's the guitar player(s)?
> 
> Would love to hear the strings solo'd.


That's Curro Carrasco, the co-producer of the album (along with the artist). He is an excellent musician!!!


Troels Folmann said:


> Beautiful - and string section sounds larger than quartet!


It does have some midi help. The idea was to have the entire section, but, budget didn't allowed for it so, we decided to layer the quartet. We ended up with a top quartet in Madrid (all of them, usual collaborators), so we decided to feature them, not considering them as a layer but as the primary source. Thus, that's why you might ear some "beef" in there. 


FireGS said:


> Would love to hear the strings solo'd.


I'll have to ask if I can post a version with the more exposed strings. I'll keep you guys posted! 

Thanks for all the comments and support!!!
Viva el flamenco! 💃🏻


----------

